# Wrath of the Lich King collectors edition ?



## alex93 (24. Februar 2008)

Hay ich wollte wissen 
ob jemand weiss ob man die WoW Wrath of the Lich King Collectors Edition 
vorbestellen kann.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr antworten posten würdet, weil ich se haben möchte und kein bock hab Nacht  irgendwo hin zugehen bzw. fahren.

Danke im Vorraus Mfg. Alex


----------



## Ocian (24. Februar 2008)

Wird man so können wie auch bei BC. Also erst kurz vor erscheinungstermin.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Februar 2008)

Ist offiziell noch garnicht angekündigt, aber wird sicher irgendwo bestellbar sein, sofern sie denn erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber momentan gibts da noch nichts.


----------



## Reaper13 (24. Februar 2008)

hi hab mal ne frage gabs den thread schon?.Wenn nicht hab ich wohl ein Dejavu^^


----------



## Screen (24. Februar 2008)

bis jetzt weis ich noch nix drüber aber ich denke wenn jemand das weis wirst du eine ewig lange disskusion hier im forum finden


----------



## alex93 (24. Februar 2008)

Bei TBC war die collectors edition auch kurz vorher bestellbar oder ?
weil damals hab ich noch net gespielt hab das aber bei amazon gesehn glaub ich.


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2008)

Die sollten mal für den doppelten Preis eine Pre Order anbieten die schon jetzt bestellbar ist. Wäre sicher ein Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Februar 2008)

Hey Tikume, bei uns wurden die BC collectors bis zu 140 euro Teuer im Laden -.-


----------



## Devilyn (24. Februar 2008)

ach amazon wird die doch bestimmt wieder haben sobald das mit dem vorbestellen losgeht xD

wenn ich dran denke wie die ganzen deppen in berlin vorbestellt haben weil sie angst hatten xD^^

ich bin einfach ma nächsten tag in Saturn rein spiel gesehn (noch ein riesen berg vorhanden) spiel gegriffen und raus xD

naja hf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sire strange (29. Mai 2008)

> ach amazon wird die doch bestimmt wieder haben sobald das mit dem vorbestellen losgeht xD
> 
> wenn ich dran denke wie die ganzen deppen in berlin vorbestellt haben weil sie angst hatten xD^^
> 
> ...




LOL

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Es ging um die Collector's Edition. und DIE gab es bei BC garantiert nicht im Laden. Die normale Version, ja. Und dass da Berge von rum lagen, ist mir auch bewußt.

Aber die CE konntest nur durch Vorbestellung erhalten.


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

sire schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Es ging um die Collector's Edition. und DIE gab es bei BC garantiert nicht im Laden. Die normale Version, ja. Und dass da Berge von rum lagen, ist mir auch bewußt.
> 
> Aber die CE konntest nur durch Vorbestellung erhalten.




Klar gab es die CE auch im Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht warst du einfach nur zu Spät da und sie war schon ausverkauft.
Also ich kenne sogar jetzt noch ein Geschäfft wo genau eine CE noch steht, wie die es überlebt hat habe ich ka aber sie steht da noch xD


----------



## Kronas (29. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Klar gab es die CE auch im Laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vielleicht gehört sie chuck norris und hat jeden gegen die decke geschleudert der sie anfasst
zurück zum thema:
gibt noch keine


----------



## Cr3s (29. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wird man so können wie auch bei BC. Also erst kurz vor erscheinungstermin.


hope so!


----------



## Priestheal (29. Mai 2008)

Wusste gar nich dass es eine collectorsedition gibt und ist es denn 
so eine wie bei BC und was kann man da besonderes machen ?


----------



## vivalostioz (26. Juli 2008)

Also als ich damals beim Sonderverkauf im Media Markt war, waren die CE's nach ner stunde vergriffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zum vorbestellen gibt es sie noch nicht. Aber ich denke es wird was kommen.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2008)

Also im Laden in der stadt steht auch noch eine verlassen TBC Collectors Edition rum, für nur noch 40 euro xD
b2t: Nein noch nicht vorbestellbar (leider)


----------



## Bl4ze (26. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hey Tikume, bei uns wurden die BC collectors bis zu 140 euro Teuer im Laden -.-


wobei man anmerken sollte das die dinger 2 wochen nach verkaufsstart bei ebay nicht mal mehr 60&#8364; gebracht haben.

ich denke blizzard produziert inzwischen zuviele der ce boxen aufgrund der größen menge an spielern.


----------



## Bubi17 (27. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir auf jedenfall vorgenommen sie zu bestellen, hab schon die letzten beiden verpennt...


----------



## lord just (27. Juli 2008)

sire schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Es ging um die Collector's Edition. und DIE gab es bei BC garantiert nicht im Laden. Die normale Version, ja. Und dass da Berge von rum lagen, ist mir auch bewußt.
> 
> Aber die CE konntest nur durch Vorbestellung erhalten.




also bei uns im gamestop steht noch immer ne ce von burning crusade rum für noch immer 90&#8364; wie am ersten tag. hatte da mal nachgefragt und war mal vorbestellt und nie abgeholt und nachdem die nach ner woche in den verkauf kam, wollte die keiner mehr haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2008)

Also im GameStop bei mir kostet die CE nur 59€ (anfangs 89€ (D) und 69€ (E)) Der Preis wurde schon 3-4 Monate nach Erscheinen gesenkt.
Und auch bei uns gibt es die immer noch zu kaufen.


----------



## Atroniss (27. Juli 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> Hay ich wollte wissen
> ob jemand weiss ob man die WoW Wrath of the Lich King Collectors Edition
> vorbestellen kann.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr antworten posten würdet, weil ich se haben möchte und kein bock hab Nacht  irgendwo hin zugehen bzw. fahren.
> ...



ich hoffe ich habe diesmal Glück das ich eine kaufen kann


----------



## Kacie (27. Juli 2008)

hab schonmal irgendwo was von ner collecters edition gelesen. kannste aber noch net vorbestellen.
aber wenn dann musst du immer noch bis zum briefkasten laufen^^


----------



## Lavandra (15. September 2008)

http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/17947/Wrath...rs_Edition.html 

möp


----------



## Carcharoth (15. September 2008)

Forennekromantie...


----------

